# Intense m9 Shaman darke kettenführung



## Alexw84 (4. April 2012)

hallo hab da mal eine frage bzw brauch ich hilfe.
ich hab heut einer kundschaft von mir eine drake verkauft und soll jetzt nicht auf sein intense m9 BJ 2011 raufpassen....
hat schon jemand mal eine drake auf sein intense verbaut?
ist das wirklich nicht kompatibel oder er nur nicht gar so geschickt


----------

